# Working the chest WITHOUT working the shoulders



## themamasan (Jun 30, 2007)

Is this possible?   

My problem is that when I work chest (flat presses), my shoulders feel very fatigued.  Then I do a shoulder workout usually 5 days later.  But, I think I am giving a new meaning to overtraining due to my shoulders are getting weaker it seems.  On top of that, I do many shrugs and lateral and front raises for my shoulders usually with my leg day.  So in essence, my shoulders are being trained 3 times a week in same way, shape, or form.

So, I want to work out chest and NOT work the shoulders.  Anyone have some lesser know exercises where I can target the chest and leave my shoulders out of the equation?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 1, 2007)

Pullovers, over the chest cable flies, straight arm pulldowns.

Better use compounds tho.


----------



## r00kie (Jul 2, 2007)

I had heard about Atrainer flys. But never tried.


----------



## Mags (Jul 2, 2007)

To get some of the stress off the delts and tri's, go wide as possible on your benching. I tend to go pretty much as wide as the braces will let me. This gives me a better feeling all over my chest when benching and my shoulders don't get fatigued.

As far as other exercises, anything that isolates the chest will reduce stress to the shoulder and tri muscles (maybe not so much the joints or tendons though). Flyes are best for me - cable or dumbell. Standing cable cross-overs and the pec-deck are pretty good too.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 2, 2007)

Actually, if you go wider, your chest does _less_ work and your shoulders do _more_ work, as there is a higher degree of shoulder abduction. A slightly wider than shoulder grip is as wide as you should go for chest development.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, this is not really possible.  You can try your best to minimize the involvement of your shoulders, but it's pretty much a fruitless endeavor.  Even flys recruit your shoulders pretty significantly.  Even if they didn't do you really want to cut out all pressing movements?

If you feel like your shoulders are getting beat on too much, then why don't you do your anterior shoulder work with your chest work?  That means more days for recovery.


----------



## themamasan (Jul 6, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Unfortunately, this is not really possible.  You can try your best to minimize the involvement of your shoulders, but it's pretty much a fruitless endeavor.  Even flys recruit your shoulders pretty significantly.  Even if they didn't do you really want to cut out all pressing movements?
> 
> If you feel like your shoulders are getting beat on too much, then why don't you do your anterior shoulder work with your chest work?  That means more days for recovery.




I was trying to do shoulders with my chest workouts, but it seemed my shoulders were not getting the best workout due to being fatiqued from my chest exercises.  I think I may do more flys and pullovers (never did pullovers before) for my chest workout and keep my shoulders on a different day for now.

Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## JOSHBUILT (Jul 6, 2007)

why don't you just do less shoulder exercise?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jul 7, 2007)

JOSHBUILT said:


> why don't you just do less shoulder exercise?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 7, 2007)

What about  chest raises off a hang platform with medially rotated stationary side DB's??? Even off the floor with none as a bwe they do the job and if you can relax your shoulders down your sides and keep your ribs drawing down ( ? and chest convex - flat??), loose elbows.. i imagine with some good DB's that would quite kick ass for what youre asking.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 7, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> What about  chest raises off a hang platform with medially rotated stationary side DB's??? Even off the floor with none as a bwe they do the job and if you can relax your shoulders down your sides and keep your ribs drawing down ( ? and chest convex - flat??), loose elbows.. i imagine with some good DB's that would quite kick ass for what youre asking.
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.


Got a pic/vid of that?


----------

